# A respectable RECENT Adaption of Norma



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

I have been cynical about most renditions of Norma (sorry Sondra, you're lovely in verismo and late Verdi, but bel canto...no), but I stumbled across one recently that was....pretty good. sure, the vocal line is lacking a bit, but this duet isn't exactly super legato in the first place, and she hits most of the runs cleanly and with full voice.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I thought she did very well, even though I wasn't completely blown away. Since great Normas only come along once in a generation, you'd be lucky to see two in a lifetime that can do the role something like justice.

I like Dimitra Theodossiou in her Macerata DVD and I would love to see Monastyrska in the role, but I have yet to see a Norma who has really done it for me.

N.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

I was slightly disappointed with recent Sondra Radvonovsky Norma video, for mordern HD picture and sound I still prefer the Cedolins Norma.....I especially like the visuals and color of this modern stage production. Like many modern Norma's we have no assoluta soprano or decent Pollione's today


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

I can't speak for the Radvanovsky's DVD but she did one helluva job in the Met Norma live. Callas can comfortably move on over (and that's saying a lot because I think Callas' Norma is the incomparable role to beat.)


----------



## Rossiniano (Jul 28, 2017)

Well I'm happy to learn that I am not alone in not liking Sondra Radvanowsky in Bel Canto even though I might be in the minority. She is totally out of her league in my opinion, but we all hear differently. I hear bad technique and a scratchy sound. Others hear dramatic overtones in her voice. As I said we all find different factors important when vocalism and interpretation, etc. are considered. 

I am taking my chances with Marina Rebecka at the MET this season. She was fine in Guillaume Tell last season so I think that she will be fine in Norma as well. I do have a recording of her first outing in the role and she is better than Radvanovsky and about as good as can be expected post Callas, Sutherland, and Caballé. 

Incidentally I thought that the recent Covent Garden Norma was better heard than seen. It did not work for me. Fortunately the MET will be doing a traditional production!!!


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Rossiniano said:


> Well I'm happy to learn that I am not alone in not liking Sandra Radvanowsky in Bel Canto even though I might be in the minority. She is totally out of her league in my opinion, but we all hear differently. I hear bad technique and a scratchy sound. Others hear dramatic overtones in her voice. As I said we all find different factors important when vocalism and interpretation, etc. are considered.
> 
> I am taking my chances with Marina Rebecka at the MET this season. She was fine in Guillaume Tell last season so I think that she will be fine in Norma as well. I do have a recording of her first outing in the role and she is better than Radvanovsky and about as good as can be expected post Callas, Sutherland, and Caballé.
> 
> Incidentally I thought that the recent Covent Garden Norma was better heard than seen. It did not work for me. Fortunately the MET will be doing a traditional production!!!


yup yup. a fine voice, but suitable for bel canto....no, definitely not.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> I have been cynical about most renditions of Norma (sorry Sondra, you're lovely in verismo and late Verdi, but bel canto...no), but I stumbled across one recently that was....pretty good. sure, the vocal line is lacking a bit, but this duet isn't exactly super legato in the first place, and she hits most of the runs cleanly and with full voice.


For us poor uninformed folks, who is SY?


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Sonya Yoncheva, from Bulgaria.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Becca said:


> For us poor uninformed folks, who is SY?


I don't even know lol


----------

